# pork ribs turning green



## joea (Feb 17, 2013)

I need some help I need to know if apple juice will turn ribs green. I sprayed my ribs with apple juice put them in the refrigerator and this morning they are green can I still cook them or no please help


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi Joe,

Take a look at this article and see if it describes what you are seeing.  Also, a picture would help.

http://meatsci.osu.edu/archive/tp1.html

Bill


----------



## joea (Feb 17, 2013)

IMG_20130217_110654_707.jpg



__ joea
__ Feb 17, 2013


----------



## joea (Feb 17, 2013)

IMG_20130217_110647_071.jpg



__ joea
__ Feb 17, 2013





Here are the picture s you required


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 17, 2013)

That looks like luminescence - never seen it that prevalent before.What was in the rub that you used?  If the meat smells okay then go ahead and cook it.Bill


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 17, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> That looks like luminescence - never seen it that prevalent before. What was in the rub that you used? If the meat smells okay then go ahead and cook it. Bill


Bill, I think it looks like just plain oxidation. It almost appears, in what I can see of the pic, that it's initially be somewhat random but looking closer, that maybe the meat was overlapping and the dark hues may not have been covered by another piece of meat, allowing the exposed pieces at oxidize a bit. Furthermore, if the apple juice had a higher acidic base it could have possible promoted a bit of cooking via chemical reaction (I huge possibility if tin/aluminum foil was used)

Either way, I agree with Bill, if it smells like you should you'll be fine!


----------



## joea (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## joea (Feb 17, 2013)

1 more question for you all can I refreeze easy even know I put spices on a I went out bought another rack of ribs but I don't want to waste then


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 17, 2013)

It is not really recommended that you refreeze because after the next thaw the meat can be mushy from the ice crystals that form, the salt and acid in the apple juice can compound the situation. You are better off smoking them all and enjoying the left overs for Lunches or even a dinner a couple of days from now. There are some bacterial issues but that is only if you were careless about handling and how long they were at room temp, but I trust you were careful...JJ


----------



## cantoniak (Apr 28, 2014)

Just cooked 4 racks yesterday.  Mine also looked green, but only on the bottom.

I use a 3-2-1 method for smoking.  3 hours of smoke, then wrap tight them in foil with some fruit juice leaving room for steam and smoke another 2 hours... then open up for one hour and the meat will start to separate from the bone.

I usually use grape for smoking... and then use grape juice for the 2-hour steam.  However, yesterday I used apple juice instead of grape... and mine turned yellow for the first time ever.

I can't guarantee that is what the problem was, but all signs point there.

Same process, same batch of meat as before... but different results with the apple juice.

Other than the color, they were still great!


----------



## guardiana (Sep 5, 2015)

I had the same green issue, only the package was still sealed and 3 days away from expiration. The spot that turned green was really tight against the plastic wrap. It smelled bad through the wrapping. Costco and "Good nature" brand did not respond to my inquiry. 













Costco pork.jpg



__ guardiana
__ Sep 4, 2015


----------



## smokin phil (Sep 5, 2015)

Guardiana said:


> I had the same green issue, only the package was still sealed and 3 days away from expiration. The spot that turned green was really tight against the plastic wrap. It smelled bad through the wrapping. Costco and "Good nature" brand did not respond to my inquiry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh-oh, somebody's gettin' LIT UP!!!!! They'd be replacing my neat AND refunding me the purchase price. That don't fly.


----------



## sfprankster (Sep 5, 2015)

Guardiana said:


> I had the same green issue, only the package was still sealed and 3 days away from expiration. The spot that turned green was really tight against the plastic wrap. It smelled bad through the wrapping. Costco and "Good nature" brand did not respond to my inquiry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Return it back to Costco. They have a liberal return policy and will refund or replace the item.


----------

